# do all highflyers fly for long hours?



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

hello i want to know if all highflyers fly for hours like atleast 3 hours? or does it depend on bloodlines or eye sign? how to check eye sign and tell if his a good flyer? i have few highflyers and want to fly their youngs. can someone please help.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

anyone?????


----------



## monkeesue (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm not sure what breed my bird is but when I was letting her free fly she would fly between 2-4 hours at a time and do fly-bys about every hour where she'd sort of check in. There's hawks where I live so I will only let her fly about 15-20 minutes now for exercise before I call her down and she's always in sight. Even that makes me nervous as heck! I think she's a roller or tumbler if that helps at all.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

luckily i don't have much problem of BOPs. here we have only eagles who dont seem to have any interest in pigeons. ,i m pretty sure all my birds are pure highflyers . according to internet all highflyers have the capablity of flying for atleast 2-3 hours.
i have been flying one of cock from a week and his timing is increasing everyday. he is 4 months old and i didnt fly him when he was young. first flight was only a couple rounds and landing on buildings. i have been taking help of flaging to make him high higher and longers, today he flew for 15 minutes at medium height not too high.
i keep the flag in the air when he is flying and when i remove the stick, he comes lower and tries to land then i chase one of my bird to my roof,to make him land on my roof.
i m doing it right?? is flaging okay to make him fly, he seems to be get frightened by it?? what else can i do to make him fly higher and longer? iis flying only once in the morning fine or should i fly him even in the evening??


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Well not all highflyers will fly good some you will get that can hardly fly for 1 hour and you get some that will fly 10+ hours. It's pretty much the same in any kind of pigeon breed. For example, there are homers that race better than others, rollers that roll better than others etc... As far as eye sign goes it's a very touchy subject some people believe in it and some don't. My highflyers(Pakistani) all have the same eye, but some will fly more than others. You can kind of tell by looking at a bird if it will fly good or not and sometimes you look at a bird and it will look like its gonna fly for a very little time, but ends up flying the most. Same for birds that look good they may only fly for a very little amount of time.

If you bought the highflyers from a breeder you can contact them and ask how the parents flew or the siblings.

You can experiment around and see which ones fly the best and breed them. 

Also if you post picture I bet some people on this site can tell by looking at them if they will be good or not. I can't say I can tell by just looking at them, but I can surely try to help.

As far as flagging goes I don't like to do it with young birds just because I want them to get used to flying around the coop(loft). When I start to train my highflyers I wont push them to their limit right away. I'll let them get used to the coop and their surroundings as they get more used to the place they live ill start flagging.

The things I have stated are just opinions that I have.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

can you please mention some bloodlines [in hindi/urdu] who are good flyers. like have some kalsira pigeons. what others bloodlines fly well??


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

sinu jan said:


> can you please mention some bloodlines [in hindi/urdu] who are good flyers. like have some kalsira pigeons. what others bloodlines fly well??


I'm not too familiar with Indian bloodlines but I personally like teddy kalsira. That's the only bloodline I k ow from India. I live in American I have Pakistani highfliers and a couple Punjabi.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

thats fine , thanks a lot for your help mr. jasmeet singh .


----------



## Haider (Mar 11, 2021)

sinu jan said:


> can you please mention some bloodlines [in hindi/urdu] who are good flyers. like have some kalsira pigeons. what others bloodlines fly well??


----------



## Haider (Mar 11, 2021)

Sialkoti chat wala and tedi cross can flay 12 to 14 hours but make sure both are original breeds


----------



## pakistanpigeonkhi (Jan 13, 2022)

sinu jan said:


> luckily i don't have much problem of BOPs. here we have only eagles who dont seem to have any interest in pigeons. ,i m pretty sure all my birds are pure highflyers . according to internet all highflyers have the capablity of flying for atleast 2-3 hours.
> i have been flying one of cock from a week and his timing is increasing everyday. he is 4 months old and i didnt fly him when he was young. first flight was only a couple rounds and landing on buildings. i have been taking help of flaging to make him high higher and longers, today he flew for 15 minutes at medium height not too high.
> i keep the flag in the air when he is flying and when i remove the stick, he comes lower and tries to land then i chase one of my bird to my roof,to make him land on my roof.
> i m doing it right?? is flaging okay to make him fly, he seems to be get frightened by it?? what else can i do to make him fly higher and longer? iis flying only once in the morning fine or should i fly him even in the evening??


hope you are doing good


----------



## OmerJahangir (Apr 7, 2021)

There are certain points you should focus on while selecting Highflyer Pigeons. The most important is the body structure (shape of the bone) and Then the Wings, Primary Feathers and Secondary feathers. I am from Pakistan where high flyer pigeons used to fly 14-16 hours. Body of the Highflyer should be less in weight and full of feathers just like silk. Bright open, shiny eyes, with small pupil are most of the time gives good results. The Bone should be arched shape just like a boat. Small tail and should not be in width. There should be no gap in Primary feathers, excluding the 9,10 feather only. The Secondary feather should be long and connecting to the back of the pigeon. Kabootar Parwari is a perfect website showing all the best points, they have both English and Urdu (local language articles) but Google Translation will work perfectly. Do Check thanks.


----------



## JOHN JOSIP (Jul 13, 2021)

OmerJahangir said:


> There are certain points you should focus on while selecting Highflyer Pigeons. The most important is the body structure (shape of the bone) and Then the Wings, Primary Feathers and Secondary feathers. I am from Pakistan where high flyer pigeons used to fly 14-16 hours. Body of the Highflyer should be less in weight and full of feathers just like silk. Bright open, shiny eyes, with small pupil are most of the time gives good results. The Bone should be arched shape just like a boat. Small tail and should not be in width. There should be no gap in Primary feathers, excluding the 9,10 feather only. The Secondary feather should be long and connecting to the back of the pigeon. Kabootar Parwari is a perfect website showing all the best points, they have both English and Urdu (local language articles) but Google Translation will work perfectly. Do Check thanks.


1190567 SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE DESCRIBING SERBIAN HIGHFLYERS THE WORLDS BEST.


----------

